# Walk behind sidewalk spreader questions



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all, looking for some advice on walk behind spreaders for my sidewalk guys. They are wasting a lot of product doing a lot of spreading by hand. I have spreaders, but the guys hate them because they spend more time fighting with the spreader than spreading salt. Decided to figure out why, and as it turns out, unbeknownst to me, the red earthway spreaders we have aren't designed for wet material and salt. It even says so on page 1 of the manual! No wonder the guys hate them, they don't have the proper tool! So, I have some questions. Broadcast spreader or I have seen some videos of a drop/waterfall type. Any opinions? Who makes God ones? I did some searching and the vast majority of the threads I found on the subject of walk behind spreaders were well over 5 years old. Figured there may be new products n the market so I would ask again. I would appreciate any guidance anyone can give.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Epoke...Expensive to say the least.But won't end up in the dumpster by the end of the year..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Stainless, I have a spyker. Spreads salt good, calcium is ok. But it still beats those earthways.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jim...How many sq. Feet of sidewalks are we talking about here..


No spreader really likes wet materal


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Defcon 5;2054335 said:


> Epoke...Expensive to say the least.But won't end up in the dumpster by the end of the year..


Yeah what he said. No first hand experience because the dang things are so expensive upfront cost but I have only heard the best about them.

I have personally had a snowex broadcast for probably 4-5yrs now, it has the extra wide opening so it will spread bulk and I have spread tons of bulk through it along with regular walk salt to peladow...no problems. It's pretty rusty now but other then that it has earned it's keep.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bought a Stainless Sno-x a couple yrs ago and it's been great. Get stainless steel no matter what kind you buy.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I got a stainless Lesco (or JDL or SitePro or whatever they are calling themselves this week) that I really like. I've had it a couple years w/o issue. They make one for bulk material that has one large hole instead of 3 small ones. I also got the optional cover and sidewalk shroud.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Defcon 5;2054341 said:


> Jim...How many sq. Feet of sidewalks are we talking about here..
> 
> No spreader really likes wet materal


Without having the paperwork in front of me to give you an exact figure, in the neighborhood of 75 thousand.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Defcon 5;2054335 said:


> Epoke...Expensive to say the least.But won't end up in the dumpster by the end of the year..


I have always dreamed of having one of their truck mounted spreaders. I see now they have a model for smaller trucks!!!!!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Interesting, I've found hand throwing to be one of the least wasteful ways of doing it. 75k of walks sounds like too much to do by hand though. I've made the cheaper spreaders work for bulk by drilling extra bigger holes. Wet salt is probably a no go in any push spreader though.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2054917 said:


> Interesting, I've found hand throwing to be one of the least wasteful ways of doing it. 75k of walks sounds like too much to do by hand though. I've made the cheaper spreaders work for bulk by drilling extra bigger holes. Wet salt is probably a no go in any push spreader though.


I mean it's not wet, it is dry bagged material. I'm not looking to run bulk through it. But by nature, salt is damp. These spreaders aren't made to run unevenly sized, dusty, moist materials through. That is the issue. I don't see how spreading by hand could possibly use less than a spreader.

75 might be low. I'm just guessing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JimMarshall;2054923 said:


> I mean it's not wet, it is dry bagged material. I'm not looking to run bulk through it. But by nature, salt is damp. These spreaders aren't made to run unevenly sized, dusty, moist materials through. That is the issue. I don't see how spreading by hand could possibly use less than a spreader.
> 
> 75 might be low. I'm just guessing.


I always use less when throwing from a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2054923 said:


> I mean it's not wet, it is dry bagged material. I'm not looking to run bulk through it. But by nature, salt is damp. These spreaders aren't made to run unevenly sized, dusty, moist materials through. That is the issue. I don't see how spreading by hand could possibly use less than a spreader.
> 
> 75 might be low. I'm just guessing.


Bagged salt should spread just fine out of those earthways. Sounds to me like they're just old and worn out, or they're rated for 80lbs and your putting 100lbs in them. I've noticed that makes a difference too. I also vote stainless on a new one.

When I spread by hand I can throw exactly what I need where I need it. Saves salt but slow and tiring.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2054987 said:


> Bagged salt should spread just fine out of those earthways. Sounds to me like they're just old and worn out, or they're rated for 80lbs and your putting 100lbs in them. I've noticed that makes a difference too. I also vote stainless on a new one.
> 
> When I spread by hand I can throw exactly what I need where I need it. Saves salt but slow and tiring.[/QUOTE
> 
> Those red earthways, some are older but one is only a couple seasons old. The guys normally load 1 bag at a time. The material won't drop through the holes to the spinner. They have to walk along bouncing the spreader or kicking it, etc.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, a little bouncing is just a part of it. Keep the bottom of the hopper clean and scraped. Do your spreaders have t handles or rounded handles like a snowblower?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2055053 said:


> Yeah, a little bouncing is just a part of it. Keep the bottom of the hopper clean and scraped. Do your spreaders have t handles or rounded handles like a snowblower?


So you're saying the material won't go through any of the ice melt spreaders either? They have t handles


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Earthway does make a spreader that has an option for 3 different interchangeable inserts for the discharge for fertilizer/seed/salt/mulch. We love earthway products for fertilizing, but have had not had quite as good of results from their blue dedicated salting models. We have not tried the model with the changeable trays yet. This year we are going to try the SS Chapin salters, so I will let you know how that goes.

This is a link to the Earthway spreader: http://earthway.com/product/F80PS-PROFESSIONAL-ADAPTABLE-BROADCAST-SPREADER.ashx


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

STARSHIP;2055133 said:


> Earthway does make a spreader that has an option for 3 different interchangeable inserts for the discharge for fertilizer/seed/salt/mulch. We love earthway products for fertilizing, but have had not had quite as good of results from their blue dedicated salting models. We have not tried the model with the changeable trays yet. This year we are going to try the SS Chapin salters, so I will let you know how that goes.
> 
> This is a link to the Earthway spreader: http://earthway.com/product/F80PS-PROFESSIONAL-ADAPTABLE-BROADCAST-SPREADER.ashx


I think were going to try a few of the stainless frame Chapins with poly hopper. Found them reasonable priced with free shipping through wal mart of all places.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

This is a link to the SS 100# Chapin spreader we are trying: https://www.chapinmfg.com/products/...b-professional-stainless-steel-push-spreader/


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

STARSHIP;2055207 said:


> This is a link to the SS 100# Chapin spreader we are trying: https://www.chapinmfg.com/products/...b-professional-stainless-steel-push-spreader/


http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?1496652_g10e

Same ones were looking at. Heres the cheapest ive found so far


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2055096 said:


> So you're saying the material won't go through any of the ice melt spreaders either? They have t handles


That's they're heavy duty spreader. 100lb. 
What happens is the salt melts at the bottom of the spreader and clumps, so every couple bags or so you have to clean it out. Make sure the spreader has a fitted cover,or haul them around upside down, keep everything sprayed with ff, that helps.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Are you guys using just bagged salt or "ice melt" - really fine flakey environmentally friendly salt. Cant seem to find a spreader that will spread both products efficiently


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

STARSHIP;2055207 said:


> This is a link to the SS 100# Chapin spreader we are trying: https://www.chapinmfg.com/products/...b-professional-stainless-steel-push-spreader/


I picked one of these up a few months ago at a place that went out of business. The price was so good I couldn't pass it up. It seems real heavy duty, and I like the idea of stainless. Hope it holds up.

A company out here has about 20 of the cheap $30 plastic Scott spreaders from Walmart. The guy said if the guys take care of them they last about 2+ years and they just toss them out. He said the plastic wheels are usually the first to go, but if everyone is easy on them, and don't slam them out of the truck they do alright. Personally I don't know if I'd take the risk of someone not having a working/broken spreader.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

redclifford;2057080 said:


> Are you guys using just bagged salt or "ice melt" - really fine flakey environmentally friendly salt. Cant seem to find a spreader that will spread both products efficiently


The saltdoggs, earthways, and snowex I have owned all spread walk salt or ice melt just fine it's the bagged salt or bulk salt that I have found to be a problem.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone had a chance to use your Chapin spreaders yet? Mine was worse than terrible. It did alright if I put one 50 lb bag in, but even then wasn't really good. I cleaned it out today (used it for the first time yesterday) and I can't figure out why it was so bad. It has a larger opening than my other seed spreaders I have, and a grate to keep chunks from blocking the opening. Just wondering if you guys had better luck, or if it's time to throw the Chapin brand in the dumpster. I don't even want to sell it because I would feel bad for the next guy...


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

JMHConstruction;2064037 said:


> Anyone had a chance to use your Chapin spreaders yet? Mine was worse than terrible. It did alright if I put one 50 lb bag in, but even then wasn't really good. I cleaned it out today (used it for the first time yesterday) and I can't figure out why it was so bad. It has a larger opening than my other seed spreaders I have, and a grate to keep chunks from blocking the opening. Just wondering if you guys had better luck, or if it's time to throw the Chapin brand in the dumpster. I don't even want to sell it because I would feel bad for the next guy...


Have you tried taking the grate out and using it? I sold a dozen of them last year with no complaints


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

dlocke;2064084 said:


> Have you tried taking the grate out and using it? I sold a dozen of them last year with no complaints


I'll try that out today and see if its any better. I really don't think that just taking the grate out will improve it at all. If I loaded 100 lbs in the hopper (it says it can handle it) it won't even drop a pellet. If I only put one 50 lb bag it drops slow. To get an even spread on the ground I had to do a 5' sidewalk twice, and on the bigger 15' store fronts I had to walk it 3 times in different rows. Even after that I talked to the guy salting the lot and had him get a little closer to the walks out front to hit the edge that I gave up on. Instead of taking 20-30 minutes to do this shopping center I was there over an hour and a half :angry:....I was ready to throw that heavy thing as far as I could!:realmad:

Ill let everyone know how it spreads without the grate, but like I said, I don't think it will improve much.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2064390 said:


> I'll try that out today and see if its any better. I really don't think that just taking the grate out will improve it at all. If I loaded 100 lbs in the hopper (it says it can handle it) it won't even drop a pellet. If I only put one 50 lb bag it drops slow. To get an even spread on the ground I had to do a 5' sidewalk twice, and on the bigger 15' store fronts I had to walk it 3 times in different rows. Even after that I talked to the guy salting the lot and had him get a little closer to the walks out front to hit the edge that I gave up on. Instead of taking 20-30 minutes to do this shopping center I was there over an hour and a half :angry:....I was ready to throw that heavy thing as far as I could!:realmad:
> 
> Ill let everyone know how it spreads without the grate, but like I said, I don't think it will improve much.


Have you reached a verdict on your walk behind spreader yet?

I've read the thread and to summarize...Epoke, Snow Ex, and Lesco all received thumbs up votes. I need to buy a walk behind spreader and I want a stainless steel one that will work. I'd like to run bulk salt and bulk salt/sand mix through it if someone knows of a walk behind spreader capable of doing this. I can buy bagged ice melt, but I already stock the aforementioned bulk material for my vee box truck spreader.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

fhafer;2118747 said:


> Have you reached a verdict on your walk behind spreader yet?
> 
> I've read the thread and to summarize...Epoke, Snow Ex, and Lesco all received thumbs up votes. I need to buy a walk behind spreader and I want a stainless steel one that will work. I'd like to run bulk salt and bulk salt/sand mix through it if someone knows of a walk behind spreader capable of doing this. I can buy bagged ice melt, but I already stock the aforementioned bulk material for my vee box truck spreader.


Lesco has a bulk material spreader (1 big hole instead of 3 smaller ones) that could work in a perfect world. I got it for the same reason as you. In a test lab setting, it may work OK, but here is what I encountered. My spinner was always wet with snow and liquid deicer from my prewet nozzle. It also was too low to the ground to get the spreader under to fill, so I was having to put a snow shovel under the spinner and catch salt, then dump it into the spreader. I ended up with wet salt in the spreader and a pile of salt on the ground that I would scoop up and throw in the spreader. Needless to say, it didn't work well and I went back to running bagged salt in my walk behind. If you have a spreader with an easily removable spinner chute, like some of the plastic spreaders have, so you could dump dry salt directly from the truck spreader to the walk behind, it may work well for you. Also, be sure to get the optional cover for it so it stays dry while being transported.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

fhafer;2118747 said:


> Have you reached a verdict on your walk behind spreader yet?
> 
> I've read the thread and to summarize...Epoke, Snow Ex, and Lesco all received thumbs up votes. I need to buy a walk behind spreader and I want a stainless steel one that will work. I'd like to run bulk salt and bulk salt/sand mix through it if someone knows of a walk behind spreader capable of doing this. I can buy bagged ice melt, but I already stock the aforementioned bulk material for my vee box truck spreader.


I took the grate out and it works great. No more complaints besides the weight. Doesn't spread as well as some others, but works with my widest 15' walks. I'm not sure out it works with bulk, but as long as it's dry I don't see a problem. I will say that while the frame is SS the bolts are not. I have some rust after 1 year, and I try to wash the spreader after a storm or at least the next day after I get some rest. Chapin now has a higher end that I think has a SS hopper too. The grate is up high like a truck spreader, so that may be better for bulk.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

derekslawncare;2118756 said:


> Lesco has a bulk material spreader (1 big hole instead of 3 smaller ones) that could work in a perfect world. I got it for the same reason as you. In a test lab setting, it may work OK, but here is what I encountered. My spinner was always wet with snow and liquid deicer from my prewet nozzle. It also was too low to the ground to get the spreader under to fill, so I was having to put a snow shovel under the spinner and catch salt, then dump it into the spreader. I ended up with wet salt in the spreader and a pile of salt on the ground that I would scoop up and throw in the spreader. Needless to say, it didn't work well and I went back to running bagged salt in my walk behind. If you have a spreader with an easily removable spinner chute, like some of the plastic spreaders have, so you could dump dry salt directly from the truck spreader to the walk behind, it may work well for you. Also, be sure to get the optional cover for it so it stays dry while being transported.


I hadn't planned on downloading salt from my vee box into my walk behind...never even thought of it! I keep 5 gallon buckets with lids in my truck bed which I use in my current walk behind drop spreader. I can store five buckets with sand on one side and five buckets full of salt on the other side. Hi Way does make a swing away spinner & chute for my vee box, but I still have the standard issue set-up.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

We use Chapin spreaders and have had similar experiences. Without the grate and running bagged salt or chloride they work pretty well, for a while we tried using bulk from our v box to fill them but they did not spread the material very well so we switched back to using bags. Not a big deal but using bulk in them would save us a good amount of money each season. I may look into getting an epoke to try next year but they are expensive. I think the Chapins have difficulty with the finer material as it gets ground up coming out of the v box.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

LogansLawnCare;2118783 said:


> We use Chapin spreaders and have had similar experiences. Without the grate and running bagged salt or chloride they work pretty well, for a while we tried using bulk from our v box to fill them but they did not spread the material very well so we switched back to using bags. Not a big deal but using bulk in them would save us a good amount of money each season. I may look into getting an epoke to try next year but they are expensive. I think the Chapins have difficulty with the finer material as it gets ground up coming out of the v box.


I looked at the Epoke website, but only saw a drop spreader. Do they make a broadcast spreader too? I'm less worried about cost and more concerned with value. I'll pay a premium for something that works as needed and lasts a lifetime. Cost is what you pay, value is what you get.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My snowex sp65 has run literally tons of bulk salt through it. Just finally rusted out a leg this season after like 4-5years of very profitable service


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

terrapro;2118840 said:


> My snowex sp65 has run literally tons of bulk salt through it. Just finally rusted out a leg this season after like 4-5years of very profitable service


Terrapro,
The SnowEx SP85SS is on the short list, as is the Chapin 82500 all stainless steel broadcast spreader. The Lesco rounds out the top three. I'm leaning towards the Chapin, but I really appreciate your input. It sounds like the SnowEx is a good value.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I will suggest getting on that has the thing that drops down make the spread a little more like a drop spreader. I'm sure it has a name, but I'm drawing a blank. With my earthway I always used a tarp (and still do when we use it) around the spreader to keep ice melt out of the grass or flowerbeds. It's very convenient just to drop the flap and have it only drop and not spread.


----------

